# Funny Picture...What a Deal!



## tigtorch (Feb 16, 2013)

Notice anything strange???  http://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/tls/3619560826.html


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 16, 2013)

Movable jaw is in bass-ackwards. --- "Billy G"


----------



## Analias (Feb 16, 2013)

Two things. One, the missing nut on the bolt.  Two, the use of the word, "nice", to describe this vice at that price.

Did I get it right?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Analias (Feb 16, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> Movable jaw is in bass-ackwards. --- "Billy G"



Is that necessary wrong? One of the reasons I bought my 4" vice was that you could move the jaws to the outside to hold larger pieces.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 16, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> Movable jaw is in bass-ackwards. --- "Billy G"



If you need to work on a large flat plate that's where you mount the jaw. That's why there are tapped holes on that side of the movable jaw. But I agree that "nice" isn't the word I'd use to describe the condition. Also the handle is missing a couple of inches off the end of it.

From the Kurt website


----------



## tigtorch (Feb 16, 2013)

That's why I am on this forum, to learn, I admit I didn't know that you would use the vise jaws that way.  I guess I shouldn't be so quick to be sarcastic....


----------



## Analias (Feb 16, 2013)

No, we are all here to learn. I don't think any one was being critical of you. If it seemed that I was, please let me know. It was not my intent at all.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 16, 2013)

For clarity, You can use the jaws in different positions. It is strange to see one that way for sale. The seller usually sets them correctly. ------ "Billy G"


----------



## Analias (Feb 16, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> For clarity, You can use the jaws in different positions. It is strange to see one that way for sale. The seller usually sets them correctly. ------ "Billy G"



In the condition the vice looks, the seller probably discovered he couldn't get them off.


----------



## Pacer (Feb 16, 2013)

Actually, I dont think that is all that bad a deal -- That is after all a _Kurt_ vise that has the rotary base on it and has not one (visible) 'ding' on the jaws or bed, and the rust is obviously surface and would clean up easily. IMO, at about $250 you would be getting into gloat price range.


----------



## Kevin45 (Feb 18, 2013)

That's not too bad of a price, although the $250-$300 range would be a better deal. I don't like that he cut the handle though. I know why he did, but he should have rethreaded it and put the ball back on it. I've shortened quite a few handles for the vises because they would hit the "Y" axis handle at times.


----------

